
Get Out of The Building – And Win $50,000 - revorad
http://steveblank.com/2010/11/11/get-out-of-the-building-and-win-50000/
======
ABrandt
The main objective of this post is to advertise a new competition for business
models held by BYU. Total prize money is $50,000 in cash and kind, split
between winners 1 through 8. Having been through a traditional biz plan
competition before, I'm 100% behind this initiative. That being said, I find
the post slightly misleading.

The competition is open to _all_ college students--I highly recommend you go
check it out at <http://www.businessmodelcompetition.com>. I'm thinking about
entering myself, so if you're interested in collaborating send me an email.

------
bmr
Those first three paragraphs make up one of the best explanations of
entrepreneurship I've ever read.

